

No Execute - daeken
http://emulators.com/docs/nx01_intro.htm

======
wlievens
He raises valid points, but the obvious difference is that people expect
building a bridge to cost millions and take months, whereas most customers
think building quality software is easy.

This is made worse by the fact that it is in fact _easy_ to build a near-
functional prototype. It's turning that into a quality project that takes the
most time.

------
GeneralMaximus
Modern software can be fast and efficient (see Google Chrome), but I guess
most developers don't consider responsiveness a feature anymore.

~~~
loup-vaillant
How fast and efficient is it compared to Dillo?

Overall, responsiveness doesn't play well with feature creep. Now the problem
is to sort useful features from useless fat. In the case of web browsers, what
would you leave out? Flash? Javascript? CSS? Broken tag soup parsing?
Personally, I think we would be better off without all those things, except
CSS. I also bet that most of the world disagree with me.

------
sumeeta
I found this interesting near the end:
<http://emulators.com/docs/nx13_olpc.htm>. The author wonders about _A New Era
For Personal Computing?_

I think three years later, a lot of us are starting to see through to the
other side. Funny that he mentioned the Newton, too.

